# 7.0 Liter V-8?



## nojoy (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi

New to this forum. This may have already been discussed, but are there plans for the new 7.0 Liter 500 hp Corvette engine being offered in the 2006 GTO. Is it possible to have the 7.0 Liter installed in the GTO?


----------



## BigJim (Oct 30, 2004)

I really doubt that they will put the 7.0l in the 06 GTO , I can't see gm doing that. :cheers


----------



## jak112460 (Jan 13, 2005)

The 7.0 will bolt right in as long as they have a place to install the oil tank. The 7.0l is a dry sump motor. Also the fuel system will probably have to be upgraded.


----------



## Snafu (Aug 27, 2004)

Possible...improbable.

If they were to do any performance version of the GTO, it'd most likely be with a 6.4L engine at about 450hp. They played around with this engine for the Z, but the LS7 won. I'm sure we'll see it in their lineup at some time.

I wouldn't expect any major changes, let alone another bump in power until 2007 when the whole car is redesigned. The 06's are already being made so they can be available in Sep/Oct.

SLP Engineering still owns the rights to the "Judge" name, so unless GM wrestles it back from them or pays them off, don't expect to see that name.


----------

